# Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?



## Feldmaus (16. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch neu hier und habe mich bereits durch die Themen gewühlt, aber meine Fragen bleiben trotzdem noch ungeklärt.

Deswegen stelle ich sie Euch direkt: 

Seit einer Woche arbeiten wir an unserem Aushub für einen größeren Teich (vorher ein Fertigbecken, jetzt soll ein Folienteich her). Wir haben für die Kapilarsperre einen Wall stehen lassen und wollen an der Stelle, wo das Wasser vom Filter zurück in den Teich fließt einen kleinen Stufenwasserlauf über ca. 3 bis 4 Stufen (Höhe max. 50 cm) bauen. 

1. Nun grübeln wir die ganze Zeit darüber, ob wir die Folie für diesen Wasserlauf groß genug kaufen, ober einfach ein "Abfallstück" ankleben sollen. 

2. Die nächste Frage: was ist mit der Kapilarsperre an dieser Stelle? Führt man die am Hang hoch und obenrum wieder zurück auf Teichöhe, oder hört sie auf wo der Hang beginnt (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine)?

3. Gingen Polygonalplatten als Stufen?

4. Und wie könnte man das Zulaufrohr (glaube es hat 7 cm Durchmesser) verstecken, so dass man es nicht direkt von vorne sieht? Stein obendrauf? Ob das hält, nicht das es abrutscht und das Wasser ganz wo anders hinläuft....



Auf jeden Fall stellen wir uns diesen Wasserlauf nicht als reinen Steinhügel vor, sondern er soll seitlich und hinten mit Erde angefüllt sein und mit ganz normalen Gartenpflanzen bestückt werden (niedrige Stauden) Das Wasser sollte leicht hörbar plätschern, also zwischen den Stufen würden wir höhenmäßig etwas Abstand lassen. 


Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir auch schon überlegt eine Art "Höhle" zu bauen, hinten offen, wo man den Filter verstecken könnte (die Stelle ich nicht einsehbar, weil sie genau in der Grundstückecke liegt) und vorne die Steinstufen zum Teich hin. Aber wie könnte man diese Variante umsetzen? (Filter wird wahrscheinlich ein Biotec 5.1) Ein Gerüst müßte dabei ja die Last der Steine aushalten und bepflanzt werden soll ja auch noch, wenigstens dann seitlich. Also bitte kein Betonberg mit eingedrückten Steinen ....


Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was wir vor haben und habt ein paar Tipps parat. Bilder wären Spitzenklasse, falls ihr sowas schon selber gebaut habt.


Liebe Grüße
Feldmaus


----------



## Harald (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Feldmaus,

eigentlich ist das ganz einfach mit dem Wasserfall. Du brauchst Die Folie an der Stelle auch nicht zu verkleben.

Ich habe einfach an der Stelle, wo der Wasserfall ist, auf die Kapilarsperre verzichtet und die Folie auf dem Hügel auslaufen lassen.

Auf dem Hügel habe ich dann den Wasserlauf entsprechend modeliert und anschließend eine Folie reingelegt. Die Folie muß über die Teichfolie lappen. Dann kann aus meiner Sicht nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Ich schubs mich hoch


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns!

Schließe mich Harald an. Allerdings würde ich die Folie (PVC), trotzdem versuchen an der Teichfolie festzukleben (schweißen). 
Sicher ist sicher!
Wenn die Strecke nicht zu lang ist, geht das relativ einfach!
Die Folie so groß zu kaufen wäre eigentlich Verschwendung - ist zumindest meine Meinung!

Wie genau habt Ihr denn überhaupt den Aufbau vor?
Habt Ihr Euch darüber schon Gedanken gemacht?
Am Ende ist es eigentlich völlig egal... da die Folie die "Dichtung" ist, sollte die an ihrem Ende wenigstens ein paar Zentimeter senkrecht gestellt werden -> überall  =  Kapillarsperre.
Irgendwer hatte das mal nicht bedacht - das Vlies, welches zum Schutz noch auf der Folie lag zog ständig Wasser aus dem Wasserfall ab.

Aus was bestehen denn diese Polygonalplatten? Gib es da nicht auch unterschiedliche Steinsorten?

Wieso habt Ihr ein Rohr als Zufluß? 
Ein Schlauch wäre um einiges flexibler. Mache lassen den Wasserlauf mit einem Quellstein beginnen oder eben in einer kleinen Höhle - sieht dann aus wie eine verborgene Quelle.
Ist halt Geschmackssache!


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Annett,

den Aufbau - also den Hügel - wollten wir mit Aushuberde aufschütten - etwas  zurechtformen und dann mit Folie auslegen und die Steine obendrauflegen. Klingt einfach, aber wenn man dann so davorsteht, weiß man nicht so recht wo man jetzt anfangen soll. Außerdem soll man ja die Folienränder hinterher nicht sehen.

Die Teichform läßt es wahrscheinlich mittlerweile zu, dass wir einfach ein paar Zentimeter Folie mehr kaufen und dafür nicht ankleben müssen - Kleber kostet bestimmt auch genug und wenn es dann nicht dicht wird bosselt man ewig dran rum.

Also sollen wir Vlies nicht nur unter sondern auch  auf die Folie legen ???

Aus was die Polygonalplatten bestehen weiß ich noch nicht - wir hätten uns einfach nach möglicher Größe und Farbe orientiert.

Ok, Schlauch wäre der richtige Ausdruck gewesen,  sorry. Aber 7 cm sind echt ein Brummer, oder? Quellstein hört sich gut an, aber müßte da der Schlauch nicht senkrecht durch? Die sind außerdem recht teuer, zumal mit so einem riesigen Loch für den Schlauch kann das kein kleiner Stein sein.

                 ***********

Ach, Harald, Dein Wasserlauf ist der aus Steinfolie in der Mitte- man kann es nicht so genau erkennen? Wie hoch ist denn das ganze Hügelchen?


Grüße von der
Feldmaus


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Annett,

uppsi ..... um nochmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen: Es ist also doch ein Rohr und kein Schlauch der aus dem Biotec 5.1 kommt. Habe mich soeben von meinem technischen Berater aufklären lassen .... 

Gruß
Feldmaus


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hi,

also nur mit blanker aufgeschütteter Erde wird das nicht lange halten.

Baut es einmal richtig und nicht 3x halb. 
Schau mal hier. Muss ja nicht so steil werden, aber so hält es wenigstens.
Um ein Festrütteln der Erde und Arbeiten mit Mörtel werdet Ihr nicht herumkommen, wenn es halten soll.

Gerade gelesen: Ihr wollt den Rücklauf des Biotec da drüber jagen?
Das hieße, der muß höher stehen als der Wasserlauf!

Welche Pumpe habt Ihr da dran und wie hoch pumpt die bzw. wieviel Wasser kommt da oben noch ungefähr an?
Das kann man an der Kennlinie der Pumpe ungefähr ablesen.
Der Wasserlauf sollte diese Wassermenge ja aufnehmen können.... sonst landet es nicht wieder im Teich. :?


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Annett,

wir haben die Aquamax 5500. Ist noch OVP und noch nicht ausprobiert. Den Filter haben wir übrigens noch nicht, nur schon mal dafür entschieden - bisher - wenn uns jemand überzeugt, könnten wir natürlich auch einen anderen kaufen. 

Deswegen konnten wir auch noch keinen Probelauf machen. Wir dachten an so ca. 50 cm breite Stufen, damit das Wasser Platz hat. Wie gesagt, wir müßten mal schauen, welche Größen es überhaupt gibt. Die Idee den Zulauf in zwei kleinere Rohre/Schläuche zu spitten hatten wir auch schon, aber dazu müßten ja beide Zuläufe die gleiche Höhe haben.

Alles nicht so einfach wie man am Anfang denkt......
Sind dankbar für alle Tipps.

Gruß
Feldmaus


----------



## Harald (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Feldmaus,

mein Hügel ist ca. einen Meter hoch. Ich benutze eine Aquamax 10000, diese Wassermenge läuft problemlos über den Wasserfall ab.

Der Hügel besteht auch bei mir aus dem Aushub des Teiches, Beton oder dergleichen habe ich nicht verwendet. Er funktioniert bei mir jetzt im vierten oder fünften Jahr (ich habe tatsächlich vergessen, wann ich den Teich angelegt habe )

Ich habe die Erde zunächst nur aufgeworfen, allerdings zwischendurch immer wieder festgetreten. Anschließend habe ich dann den Wasserlauf "modeliert". Die Folie steht an allen Seiten über, wurde aber durch den Bruchstein versteckt.

Das Wasser läuft aus dem Filter zunächst in ein oben modoliertes Becken, von dort dann das Gefälle herunter. Im Gefälle habe ich über der Folie dann noch Kiesfolie gelegt, weil loser Kies dort nicht gehalten hätte.

Der Grund für den Wasserfall war auch bei mir, dass ich irgendwie versucht habe, den Filter zu verstecken. Da er ein Drittel aus der Erde gucken muss, ist es praktisch unmöglich, ihn ganz verschwinden zu lassen. So wie er jetzt dort steht, stört er mich aber nicht mehr wirklich. Ich werde ihn daher auch dann stehen lassen, wenn mein neuer Filter läuft.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Harald,

jetzt kommt wieder die "übliche Frage":

Haddu mal noch ein paar Biiiiilder davon - Seitenansicht, Bau?


----------



## Feldmaus (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Harald,

also geht es doch ohne Beton oder Zement    und sogar 1 m - so hoch wollten wir gar nicht. Wenn das schon 4 Jahre gehalten hat, müßte sich ja die Erde 
mittlerweile schon gesetzt haben, so dass jetzt auch nix mehr verrutscht. Denke, wir versuchens einfach auch mal.

Kannst du bitte bitte bitte nochmal ein näheres Bild oder zwei oder drei oder vier .... einstellen??? Zeig mal wo das Rohr in den Bachlauf kommt und so.

Decken die großen Steine rechts und links auch noch Folie ab, oder läuft das Wasser nur in der Mitte wo die Steinfolie sichtbar ist??

Viele Grüße
Feldmaus


----------



## Harald (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Annett, Feldmaus,

wenn ich die nächsten Tage Zeit finde, mache ich mal ein paar Bilder und gucke auch nach, ob ich noch welche vom Bau habe.

Feldmaus, ich glaube, der Biotec 5 ist ähnlich dem Biotec 10. Das Rohr kommt im oberen Drittel aus dem Kasten. Oben drauf habe ich auch ein paar Steine gelegt. Durch das __ Efeu etc. siehst Du die Steine aber im oberen Bereich von vorne nur noch begrenzt.

Wie gesagt, ich mache noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Harald (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

so, jetzt habe ich es geschafft, noch ein paar Fotos vom Wasserfall zum aktuellen zeitpunkt zu erstellen und ich habe noch Fotos vom Bau gefunden.

Ich hoffe, sie helfen Dir weiter.

Die Steine überdecken die Folie, die musst Du in dem Bereich ohnehin recht großzügig bemessen, weil es auch ein wenig spritzen kann. Ach ja, auf den Bildern während des Baus ist nicht zu erkennen, dass ich oben auf dem Hügel eine kleine Mulde angelegt habe, in die das Wasser zunächst läuft. Auf dem dritten Bild kann man es erahnen. Diese hat sich als Vorteil herausgestellt. Zumal sie abends (jetzt spinn ich mir mal einen zurecht ) durch die Unterwasserlampe dafür sorgt, dass ein interessantes Lichtspiel entsteht, mit etwas Phantasie sieht es so aus, als wenn dort ein Feuer brennt.

Ich hatte bis vor einem Monat am zweiten Teich noch einen Bachlauf, bei dem ich die Folie zu stark "beschnitten" habe, es gab dort daher ständig Wasserverlust


----------



## andreas15366 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Kleb die Dinger auf jeden Fall zusammen. Entweder mit PVC-Kleber flüssig oder der ca. 15 cm breiten Rolle mit dem Kleber, der alle Folie zusammenhält. 

Andreas


----------



## Feldmaus (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Harald,

also, das sieht echt schön aus. Danke für die Bilder. So ähnlich - nur etwas kleiner - könnte ich mir das bei uns gut vorstellen. Da unser Teich in der Ecke des Grundstückes ist, platzieren wir den Wasserlauf-Hügel in die Ecke, d. h. er ist hintenrum gar nicht einsehbar. Den Filter wollten wir dann neben der Hainbuchenhecke verstecken. Unserer ist ja auch nicht ganz so groß wie der 10.1er. 

Folie haben wir gestern genügend eingekauft - müssen also nicht kleben. Uns graut es aber etwas davor auf den modelierten Hügel die Folie rüberzuziehen. Stürzt da nicht alles wieder ein?

Hast du die Folie komplett ausgebreitet über den Teich "gehoben" - geht natürlich nur mit ein paar Leuten - oder eher wie eine Teppichrolle von einer Seite zur anderen ausgerollt? 
Verrutscht auch das Vlies dabei nicht  - oder kann man das irgendwie fixieren?

Ach, noch was: klingt vielleich etwas blöd, aber trotzdem: Die Folie ist auf einer Seite glatt auf der anderen etwas geriffelt. Wir würden die glatte Seite nach oben nehmen, ist das richtig?

Gruße
von den Feldmäusen


----------



## Harald (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie verbinde ich Wasserlauf mit dem Teich?*

Hallo Feldmaus,

ich habe die Erde auf dem Hügel festgetreten und nachher die Folie darüber gelegt, es hat alles problemlos gehalten.

Das Auslegen der Folie haben wir mit 4 Leuten durchgeführt. Wir hatten sie zuvor in einem anderen Teil unseres Garten so zusammen gefalten, dass wir mit dem Auslegen der Folie in der Mitte des Teiches begonnen haben und die Folie regelrecht ausgeklappt haben. Eigentlich sollte das auch zu zweit gehen.

Das Vlies ist bei uns nicht verrutscht, ich hatte aber zuvor die gleichen Befürchtungen, wie Du. Aber wenn man einigermaßen vorsichtig arbeitet und die Folie nicht hin und her zieht, geht es problemlos.

Welche Seite ich nach unten oder oben gemacht habe, kann ich nicht mal mehr sagen, es ist aber auch egal, soweit ich weiß. Die rauhe Seite nach oben könnte aber dahin gehend Sinn machen, dass das Substrat anschließend etwas besser auf der Folie hält. Um diesem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich bei meinem zweiten Teich ohnhin auch noch Vlies auf die Folie gelegt. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen und wirde es auch immer wieder machen.


----------

